# Diagnostico OBD KWP1281-iso9141



## gasolino (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola a todos pues es mi segundo post, el primero sta en otra seccion pero no ha tenido mucho impacto, asique lo pongo aqui, a mi de siempre me ha gustado la electronica, asique hace unos años estudie un GM, y como tambien me gustan los coches ahora estoy estudiando  uno de automocion, y me esta empezando a picar esto de los microcontroladores, asique me he decidido por empezar con algo que puede ser un poco grande de momento para mis conocimientos pero confio en que con vuestra ayuda pueda entender todo. Ahi va el proyecto

Mi idea es con un microcontrolador conectarme directamente a la toma de diagnostico del coche y solicitarle datos,que una vez conseguido que los mande al ordenador bien, lo intentare hacer autonomo con un lcd; hasta ahi es basicamente lo que haria un chip bastante conocido como el ELM327, pero por lo que yo se el elm327 solo lee los PID, osea unos datos estandar que dan todas las marcas, pero yo quiero algo mas, ya que tengo un programa que alguno conocera que se llama vagcom, pues necesto sacar algunos datos como lo sacaria ese programa, y que el elm no me podria dar. En resumen que sea capaz de conectarse al obd sin chips intermediarios.

Llegados a esto me encuentro con un problema y es que no tengo ni idea de como funciona el protocolo kwp1281 que es el que usa mi coche, y no encuentro ningun logger de puerto usb que me pueda servir para ver como lo hace el cable del vagcom, asique si alguno me puede echar una mano estaria agradecido.

salu2 y perdon por el pedazo de ladrillo, pero asi espero que no haya dudas.

EDITO: aqui dejo informacion de como va el protocolo, a ver si alguien me puede ayudar a entenderlo

http://www.hex.co.za/vaginfo/index.html
en esta otra estan la documentacion oficial de iso 9141
http://www.autoelectric.cn/discuz/viewthread.php?tid=6


----------

